# Disaster!



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 7, 2008)

(John MacDuff, "A Book for the Bereaved")

"Does disaster come to a city, unless
the Lord has done it?" Amos 3:6

"Does disaster come to a city," to the cottage,
to the palace--is there disaster which blights
some unknown poor man's dwelling--is there 
disaster which clothes a nation in mourning, 
"unless the Lord has done it?"

"I create both light and darkness; I make both
blessing and disaster. I, the Lord, do all these
things." Isaiah 45:7

"This is what the Lord says: As I brought all
these disasters on these people." Jer. 32:42

"Therefore the Lord has brought all this
disaster on them." 1 Kings 9:9 

"Behold, I will bring disaster upon you.
I will utterly burn you up." 1 Kings 21:21 

"Therefore thus says the Lord, the God of Israel: 
Behold, I am bringing upon Jerusalem and Judah
such disaster that the ears of everyone who 
hears of it will tingle!" 2 Kings 21:12 

"Thus says the Lord, behold, I will bring disaster upon
this place and upon its inhabitants." 2 Chronicles 34:24 

"Hear, O earth; behold, I am bringing disaster 
upon this people." Jeremiah 6:19


----------



## Stephen (Feb 7, 2008)

Interesting thread in light of the horrific storms that hit Tennesse, Kentucky, and Arkansas. The governor of Tennesse was quoted as saying, "These storms were the judgment of God." Amazing! It almost sounds like a quote from a Puritan. This should be a reminder to us that the LORD is the one who controls the whether, not global warming. It should really instill a greater fear in us for the LORD and His awesome works.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 7, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Interesting thread in light of the horrific storms that hit Tennesse, Kentucky, and Arkansas. The governor of Tennesse was quoted as saying, "These storms were the judgment of God." Amazing! It almost sounds like a quote from a Puritan. This should be a reminder to us that the LORD is the one who controls the whether, not global warming. It should really instill a greater fear in us for the LORD and His awesome works.




Amen dear brother. These things all come from the hand of the Lord. I fear the worst is to come.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## BJClark (Feb 7, 2008)

Stephen;



> The governor of Tennesse was quoted as saying, "These storms were the judgment of God." Amazing! It almost sounds like a quote from a Puritan. This should be a reminder to us that the LORD is the one who controls the whether, not global warming. It should really instill a greater fear in us for the LORD and His awesome works.



Amen!!

I read a statement by the same Governor, after flying over, that it looked like God took a brillo pad and scrubbed the place down...

The sad thing is, just like after all the hurricanes hit, people will forget to fear God and go back to their lives, and others will blame the government for not doing more to help them get back on their feet.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 7, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Stephen;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but as the LORD continues to pour out bowls of His judgment, He is preparing the earth for the full fury of His wrath at the coming of the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 7, 2008)

Stephen said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen;
> ...




You sound like you're ready to start preaching brother!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 7, 2008)

Amen, brother. Can I get an amen?


----------



## BJClark (Feb 7, 2008)

Stephen;




> Yes, but as the LORD continues to pour out bowls of His judgment, He is preparing the earth for the full fury of His wrath at the coming of the Lord Jesus Christ.



Amen Brother, what a fearful day that will be..


----------



## Augusta (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree that it cannot be long before more severe judgment hits us. I have often wondered if when we see the signs of it coming should we flee to the mountains as Jesus told them to do in the NT?? Would that be isolationist? Should we stay put and if we perish, we perish?


----------

